# What hdd is compatible



## NATOX (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, newbee here, i have a DNX 7100 Kenwood with an usb port to enable a hard drive on the car. 

I bought a 500gigs WD passport and comes to find out, the drive doesnt work since the radio only procuces 500 max milliamps and the wd drive uses 1000 miliamps as per their tech support. 

Wondering if there is anything i can do to increase the milliamps to the drive? or if anyone knows of a low milliam hard drive ( please 320 gigs or more ) to install on my car. 

Thank you in advance,


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

They have jump drives that are the size of hard drives, why bother? Its only made for a jump drive again the size that they make should easily fit all your music unless your a public library even then.............
If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

USB inverter


----------

